# Sno-Way wired remote says "no receiver"



## scmcc10 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Brand new to this and have only owned this plow for 2 years, bought it used. This year getting ready to use it and try to hook it up, but my wired remote says no receiver. There is a red light blinking on the module and normally when its functioning properly its lit green. I am very green to the plow world so any help would be much appreciated. I do not want to buy a new module if I am missing something that I can check/repair myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

I spent the last couple months getting a used Snoway plow up and running myself. PM Basher on this forum to see if he can help with your Snoway question. From what I discovered, at least your receiver is powering up (blinking Red LED) - my receiver was dead (mine had the old wireless Predator setup) and the LED would not light up at all. 

Since I wanted to keep a wireless setup, I decided to get a new wireless Pro Control 2 kit with the new receiver and handheld controller (given the age of my plow and the original receiver, there was also a different harness I needed to connect from the solenoids to the receiver that was included in my kit). Worst case, this could be an option for you, too. But, it seems like your receiver can't communicate with the controller - you may want to open the controller and see if there are any bad solder connections. Also, take an ohmmeter and make sure you have good connections from the plow through to the controller (no wire breaks, chafing, high resistance, etc.).

If you haven't found them already, Snoway has a lot of their manuals online, and I was able to find the wiring and hydraulic circuit diagrams for my early 2005-vintage HTD plow. Hopefully you already have, or can also find, the manuals for yours.


----------

